# out of the saddle 1 min intervals



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

do you do 1 min intervals out of the saddle? or should i do them seated on a slight climb, i do my 5 min and ftp in the saddle but my 1 min ones are almost 100 watts diff if im seated. weight is 150lbs,


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I do my 1 min's as "the fastest I can possibly go" so if that means out of saddle, then do it out of the saddle.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

it doesn't really matter, standing watts are the same as sitting watts.

what does matter is, if you're using the interval to establish a 1 min marker you need to always do them the same way and preferably, the same place.

If it's just 10 x 1s I say do'em however you need to do them.


Starnut


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

But can you do 10 of them without fading at the end?

That is the idea. I usually start out the first 15s standing and sit the rest and make sure of repeatability for the whole set.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

im 68kg its 546 for 1 min standing, if i say in the saddle its 454, yea i couldnt do 10 of them standing, so yea the 15s stand the settle in sound good thanks!


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

10 x 1-min intervals in a workout?  

Sounds to me like someone isn't doing them hard enough.


----------

